# Bolt update killed Netflicks & Amazon Video



## hbwallace (Jul 26, 2015)

Latest Bolt update apparently broke something to do with streaming apps. When I try to play either Netflicks or Amazon Video, I get a spinning circle or a report that the internet bandwidth is insufficient. If I use my Amazon Fire Stick outside of Tivo, it works fine. Anybody else experiencing the same problem?


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Have you rebooted yet? Both the box and the network?


----------



## hbwallace (Jul 26, 2015)

jrtroo said:


> Have you rebooted yet? Both the box and the network?


Yes, I did. It has been working fine for several months until yesterday. No changes to TV (10 year old Samsung) or to TIVO.


----------



## rjrsouthwest (Feb 19, 2016)

I have the latest update on my Bolt and have no trouble with the Netflix app streaming anything including 4k videos. If anything it appears to load quicker than before and also faster when navigating the app.


----------



## hbwallace (Jul 26, 2015)

I'm still unable to stream Netflix from my Bolt even though it worked fine for several months. Reboots of both Bolt & router have been no help. Still able to stream Netflix from my Fire Stick.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

hbwallace said:


> I'm still unable to stream Netflix from my Bolt even though it worked fine for several months. Reboots of both Bolt & router have been no help. Still able to stream Netflix from my Fire Stick.


One test I would suggest. On Amazon.com, select Prime on your PC. Play a trailer from a Prime video. If that works, it should eliminate your ISP. I don't have Netflix.


----------



## hbwallace (Jul 26, 2015)

OK, so I am still unable to view Netflix using the Tivo. Video starts & then stops with the message about try again. That is the case with both the TV directly connected to the Tivo Bolt & the Tivo Mini in the bedroom. I can use Netflix with my Amazon Fire stick on the same TV with the Tivo so it has nothing to do with the ISP or the TV. This is a Tivo issue. I have tried all the suggestions I found here including restarting the Tivo, restarting the router & logging out of Netflix then back in. Nothing has fixed the problem. Amazon Prime video works fine. 

Can someone help?


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

If you have a Fire Stick, why bother with the Tivo Apps?
(I have a Roku and never stream from Tivo as the Roku Apps are updated more frequently)


----------



## hbwallace (Jul 26, 2015)

My Fire Stick doesn't provide audio through my home theater sound system & the Tivo does.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

hbwallace said:


> OK, so I am still unable to view Netflix using the Tivo. Video starts & then stops with the message about try again. That is the case with both the TV directly connected to the Tivo Bolt & the Tivo Mini in the bedroom. I can use Netflix with my Amazon Fire stick on the same TV with the Tivo so it has nothing to do with the ISP or the TV. This is a Tivo issue. I have tried all the suggestions I found here including restarting the Tivo, restarting the router & logging out of Netflix then back in. Nothing has fixed the problem. Amazon Prime video works fine.
> 
> Can someone help?





hbwallace said:


> When I try to play either Netflicks or Amazon Video, I get a spinning circle or a report that the internet bandwidth is insufficient


You originally reported that Amazon Prime was also having issues? Did that "fix" itself or was it not a problem?

What is the network connectivity for the Bolt and the Mini to your router and the Internet? Since both are reporting the same problem and each Netflix client operates independently, I would still suspect something related to their connectivity to the Internet even though your Amazon Firestick is not having an issue.

Scott


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

hbwallace said:


> My Fire Stick doesn't provide audio through my home theater sound system & the Tivo does.


Does your TV have ARC (Audio Return Channel)? If it does, you can set it up so your audio from your Fire Stick is passed onto your AVR. I've done that with a Fire Stick and also with apps on the TV itself.

Or you can plug the Fire Stick into an HDMI port on your AVR and use it to switch.


----------

